# Viscount Death Fork Rally Southern New England, US



## JohnL (Jul 26, 2017)

Reaching out to all Viscount and Lambert bicycle owners, riders, restorers, etc. in the Southern New England area to help create either an annual or bi-annual 'DFR' (Death Fork Rally) one-day event to enjoy, ride, explore, swap, sell, etc. all things 'Aerospace'. Anyone interested please chime in or pm me to see if we can start a new tradition similar to what our friends in the UK have done.


----------



## Crazyc123 (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a viscount bike  but I live in Michigan


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Crazyc123 said:


> I have a viscount bike  but I live in Michigan




You as well Crazyc123, welcome to the CABE guys! Enjoy...


----------

